# State Healthcare help.



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

Hi. 

Ok so i am married and live in Spain (Malaga area) with my English partner since june 2013. 
She works and pays Social Security and of course is entitled to Spanish healthcare and has a health card. i am not working in Spain and of course not paying social security, i do however have a Nie (permanent), and i am on the Padron and also have a social security number and paperwork for this. 

My question is what healthcare if any am i entitled too?

If i was single i would assume that i get nothing as i am not paying social security, but i thought this might be different if i am married and have a social security number and my wife pays into the system. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wsteele1983 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Ok so i am married and live in Spain (Malaga area) with my English partner since june 2013.
> She works and pays Social Security and of course is entitled to Spanish healthcare and has a health card. i am not working in Spain and of course not paying social security, i do however have a Nie (permanent), and i am on the Padron and also have a social security number and paperwork for this.
> ...


It sounds as if she has registered you as her dependent at the local INSS office, since you have a SS number. You should be able to register at the local centro de salud. They will ask for your SS paperwork, a recent padrón cert., possibly your passport, & almost certainly your green cert/card which proves you are registered on the list of foreigners.


----------



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion but my original post should have stated that i had a valid S1 form (has just expired) when i moved over. 
so my question is since i have all the paperwork, can i just register at the health centre, even though im not really paying taxes at this point in time as i do not have a job. 

It seems that when i came over and at the time had valid healthcare and was married, i was given all the permeant paperwork with no questions asked.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

wsteele1983 said:


> Sorry for the confusion but my original post should have stated that i had a valid S1 form (has just expired) when i moved over.
> so my question is since i have all the paperwork, can i just register at the health centre, even though im not really paying taxes at this point in time as i do not have a job.
> 
> It seems that when i came over and at the time had valid healthcare and was married, i was given all the permeant paperwork with no questions asked.



Why not simply renew your S1 and get health cover in your own right?


As stated elsewhere, you are also obliged to complete a tax declaration every year - whether you have income or not (I would certainly recommend it even if my memory's wrong and it's not obligatory).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why not simply renew your S1 and get health cover in your own right?
> 
> 
> As stated elsewhere, you are also obliged to complete a tax declaration every year - whether you have income or not (I would certainly recommend it even if my memory's wrong and it's not obligatory).


If he had an expiring S1 he can't renew it.

In any case, the UK would only pay for his healthcare if he isn't entitled to it in any other way - which as the spouse of someone 'in the system', he is


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wsteele1983 said:


> Sorry for the confusion but my original post should have stated that i had a valid S1 form (has just expired) when i moved over.
> so my question is since i have all the paperwork, can i just register at the health centre, even though im not really paying taxes at this point in time as i do not have a job.
> 
> It seems that when i came over and at the time had valid healthcare and was married, i was given all the permeant paperwork with no questions asked.


You are entitled to healthcare as the spouse of someone working.

Go with her to the INSS & register as her dependent, then you can register at the health centre.


----------



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

Yes my S1 is expired so I can not extend it any more. 

If I can register for healthcare through my wives s/s, then that makes things so much more simply. 
I can visit the local Inss office easy enough (hope I have a better experience than last time when I arrived with me S1 haha).
Is there any forms I can download before I go just to make things a little easier or is it a case of just turning up and telling them? 

As for tax declaration I thought that if you are not working or earning less than ?22000 (if my memory serves) you didnt have to fill one in, as it was just your choice to do so. 

Besides I am and have not been earning any worldwide income since arriving here 3 years ago.


----------



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

http://www.borradordelarenta.com/ayuda-renta/minimo-para-hacer-la-declaracion-de-la-renta-2015/

Great link to show tax returns are not required of you earn under ?22000.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

wsteele1983 said:


> Yes my S1 is expired so I can not extend it any more.
> 
> If I can register for healthcare through my wives s/s, then that makes things so much more simply.
> I can visit the local Inss office easy enough (hope I have a better experience than last time when I arrived with me S1 haha).
> ...


We moved to Spain at the end of October 2006 and therefore became tax resident in 2007. We didn't have any income as we were living on capital until our pensions became payable. In May 2008 we went to a Hacienda office and tried to submit a tax return. The clerk informed us that it was not necessary and we would not need to submit returns until we started to receive our pensions. We have now made two annual tax returns since we did start to get pensions, and no questions have ever been asked about why we didn't submit any returns in the meantime.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If you are married to someone who is working (or retired) and in receipt of Spanish healthcare you can register as their dependent and get full entitlement.

In terms of S1, as yours has expired you are right you cannot get another but in any case they have stopped issuing these now to people below retirement age.


----------



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

Have they really stopped issusing them to people below reiterated age? 
That's terrible, I was lucky when I got mine then, I got 3 full years and 2 months healthcare on my S1 before it expired


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

wsteele1983 said:


> Have they really stopped issusing them to people below reiterated age?
> That's terrible, I was lucky when I got mine then, I got 3 full years and 2 months healthcare on my S1 before it expired


Yes, they were stopped for people below retirement age in 2014.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, they were stopped for people below retirement age in 2014.




'fraid this is wrong!

Yes, they stopped the residual S1 based on NI contributions on 1st July 2014 but many people can still get an S1 for a number of reasons.

For example, if you are seconded to work in Spain, you may be entitled to healthcare via an S1 form. There are also other reasons for getting an S1 (as an early retiree).


Remember, the S1 form has replaced the E121, the E106, the E109 and others.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> 'fraid this is wrong!
> 
> Yes, they stopped the residual S1 based on NI contributions on 1st July 2014 but many people can still get an S1 for a number of reasons.
> 
> ...


Yes, true, but as the OP said he didn't have any income and isn't working, then those things would not apply to him. You certainly cannot get an S1 as an early retiree since July 2014.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, true, but as the OP said he didn't have any income and isn't working, then those things would not apply to him. You certainly cannot get an S1 as an early retiree since July 2014.




I agree about the OP's situation - mea culpa!

I seem to recall that disabled people use the S1 form or am I mistaken?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I agree about the OP's situation - mea culpa!
> 
> I seem to recall that disabled people use the S1 form or am I mistaken?


That I don't know. I think people who are working in the UK but whose families are resident in Spain can get one to cover their family's healthcare, though.


----------

